# New Michigan Hunter



## Wrangler_wild17 (12 mo ago)

Hey Everyone, 

I don’t mean to recreate a topic that’s probably been discussed before. But I’m going to be venturing into Michigan for hunting this year (non resident). I recently spoke with the DNR they gave me all the information for tags/licenses I need etc.

I specifically asked about turkey spring and they suggested state parks like: 

allegan state park
Barry stare park? I may have that wrong

just would like to discuss this more with people that have experienced these hunts. I’m not looking to take someone’s spot, but looking for a place to try to get a bird this season. 15+ years experience lots of birds down but unfortunately where I live greenhouses have taken over bought out the majority of the farmers.
Look forward to learning and experiencing Michigan for the outdoors.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

Allegan state ground is big and has birds, but definitely going to be some competition there as well, but if you put in the work you should be able to get into some birds, also don't be afraid to ask for permission on private peices either, turkey hunting usually seems to be a little easier to get permission for imo, good luck


----------



## Wrangler_wild17 (12 mo ago)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> Allegan state ground is big and has birds, but definitely going to be some competition there as well, but if you put in the work you should be able to get into some birds, also don't be afraid to ask for permission on private peices either, turkey hunting usually seems to be a little easier to get permission for imo, good luck


thanks - I would agree about the private property that’s all I’m used too. But unfortunately I don’t live in Michigan so I don’t know anyone or even know where to start for asking.Im not sure I’ll have the time To “hunt” for the land. But thought the state parks would be a start.

At this point I can’t be too picky


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

Allegan and Barry are both large and relatively close, about an hour apart, so you could scout/target both on the same trip. SW Michigan holds lots of birds, don’t be shy about banging on doors between the 2 game areas to ask for permission. 

The birds get a little more difficult to call but permission on private can be easier to get after ~May 15th. Not only are many hunters successful by that point but the latter part of May is usually hotter, the mosquitos are out and many people are fishing by then.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ask at a couple private properties at least after scouting from the air /internet.
Check for any H.A.P. properties while you're at it. Commercial forest enrolled properties too.

Mushroom hunters will be out in spring during turkey season.
Might keep them in mind too around easy access areas.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Both SGAs are in the southern half of the LP and have a relatively small quota of tags available. On the other hand, the ZZ tag is good for most of the month of May and is good on all private property in the lower half and all of the public in the northern half of the mitten.
Miles and miles of very good public turkey hunting in the northern lower!
Good luck!


----------



## Wrangler_wild17 (12 mo ago)

Wow thanks for the responses this is the most feedback I’ve received in a form for hunting. 
I’ll look at the site today and apply. Then go from there, does make it more interesting/exciting. Most of private land in this area have all been sold to greenhouses/cannabis growers.
Literally drive by 3 large flocks every morning but farmers just don’t let anyone hunt anymore here is upsetting to say the least. 
Thanks again guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Wrangler_wild17 (12 mo ago)

QDMAMAN said:


> Both SGAs are in the southern half of the LP and have a relatively small quota of tags available. On the other hand, the ZZ tag is good for most of the month of May and is good on all private property in the lower half and all of the public in the northern half of the mitten.
> Miles and miles of very good public turkey hunting in the northern lower!
> Good luck!


Would you recommend the UP? I’m crazy but turkey hunting is my#1 outside of moose so I will travel for these ugly birds haha


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

I would say check out the western part of the UP along Minominee river (spelled wrong) there is a fair amount of state land. Also would check with location DNR to see how population is faring up there. Hopefully someone from up there will contact you.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Are you coming in from Indiana or Illinois ?
You might try offering $$ to landowner on this site from SW Michigan to gain hunting rights. If successful, then getting a ZZ license.
I do not see any such offers in the Jan. Woods-n-Water. Putting an ad in the January & February issues might have gotten a response(s). 
Craig's List might work too and I think that's free.

L & O


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Wrangler_wild17 said:


> Would you recommend the UP? I’m crazy but turkey hunting is my#1 outside of moose so I will travel for these ugly birds haha


I gave you wrong info, sorry!
Actually I meant to say hunt 0234. This tag can be purchased over the counter and the only restricted areas (statewide) to hunt are public lands in the lower half of the lower peninsula. It's also a fairly long season from May 7-31 this year.

Hunt 0234
Where can I hunt with a Hunt 0234 license?
With the Hunt 0234 license, you can hunt on:
• Both public and private lands in the Upper Peninsula (Unit M) and in the
northern Lower Peninsula (Units A, B, E, F, J and K).
• Private land only in the southern Lower Peninsula (Unit ZZ).
• Fort Custer military lands with permission.
How do I purchase a Hunt 0234 license?
You can buy a Hunt 0234 license when leftover licenses go on sale March 21 at 10
a.m. This license has no quota and can be purchased throughout the entire spring
turkey hunting season.


If you are interested in the areas you originally mentioned, I would proceed this way. Apply for the limited tags/hunts in the areas you mentioned. If successful, you can stop there, if not, you can proceed with purchasing the 0234 hunt. Note* The public areas you're interested in are limited dates and quotas and they're very popular, the tags are also good on private if you gain access.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

public land in Southern Michigan is good.
I struck out last year on the opener of first season, did not even hear a bird. moved a mile down the road for the second day afternoon. 
drove the road seen 8 trucks parked up by a corn field(public). went down a half mile from them and set up. about 15 minutes in I hear a far off gobble, I called back and than just sat.
an hour latter I see the red white and blue coming threw the brush at 80 yards. 
he slowly kept coming in and strutting. 
at 50 yards I put him on the ground.
the area I hunt is just north of what you asked about.
from what I have learned on michigan birds, is people over call and move to soon if they don't hear a gobble.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Wrangler_wild17 (12 mo ago)

So after reviewing everything and The information provided from you guys I’ve decided I’m gonna go with hunt 0234 and purchase it over the counter. I’ve never hunted past opening weekend for turkey so this will be different for me but I think I would have better luck finding a place to hunt in the UP. Next step is to start looking for a place but I’ll probably start that sometime in late march/April.

thanks for the help/tips I’ll be sure to share my story if I tag out.


----------



## Yankee#1 (Jun 3, 2015)

The hunt seasons changed a bit this year, in that 0234 season typically includes almost the entire month of May but this year the 0234 hunters lose almost the full first week. 

I can’t speak for birds in the NLP or UP, but at some point in May many of the birds will get tight lipped and strut for hens all day. In the SLP this usually lasts about 10 days, and makes for some of the more difficult/frustrating hunting in the Spring (great time to look for morels though). 

Not to say you can’t tag a bird during that time, but I’d be wary thinking the birds will be ‘on’ for much of the month of May, especially on public land. You may end up hunting hard the last week of the month to find a bird you can work.

If you really want to hunt just the UP, and not anywhere in the LP, then I recommend you put in for the M tag draw, which if successful will allow you to hunt the entire UP from April 23 - May 31. You get those first 2 weeks which (if not snowing) increase your chances. If you don’t draw that tag then you can always get the 0234.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Yankee#1 said:


> The hunt seasons changed a bit this year, in that 0234 season typically includes almost the entire month of May but this year the 0234 hunters lose almost the full first week.
> 
> I can’t speak for birds in the NLP or UP, but at some point in May many of the birds will get tight lipped and strut for hens all day. In the SLP this usually lasts about 10 days, and makes for some of the more difficult/frustrating hunting in the Spring (great time to look for morels though).
> 
> ...


That's the decision I'm facing. This year I'm in Texas the weekend of the 23rd. Do I do my usual hunt 23rd through May 6th? Or take the 0234?


----------



## Wrangler_wild17 (12 mo ago)

Yeah well Im not able to hunt the opening week my bday is always the day before opening so big 3-0 this year so I won’t be available lol
Opening may 7 … one week in maybe some guys all done. So I’ll take the shot at that week for the 0234 … I’ve contacted some people already so hopefully meet them in March and all goes well.


----------



## Badfishmi (Oct 28, 2012)

This is my 3rd year. Last year I was successful. Head up to Charlevoix County I’ll hunt public with ya on 0234 unit j!!


----------



## Wrangler_wild17 (12 mo ago)

Did you hunt public land ? Congrats on the success turkey hunting is the absolute best when getting on birds ! 



Badfishmi said:


> This is my 3rd year. Last year I was successful. Head up to Charlevoix County I’ll hunt public with ya on 0234 unit j!!
> [


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

WW17, I see you are Canadian, what bridge are you crossing?


----------



## Wrangler_wild17 (12 mo ago)

Ambassador/tunnel


----------

